# Normal Stool In One Day Old Foal?? AND Foal Color



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, hes either chestnut or palomino. Many palominos are born reddish and shed out. You can DNA test him for cream, or wait and see what happens.

The poo changes colors. Its first dark. And once they start nursing it gets to be a lighter almost tan color. I dont know how linf it stays like that but yes, it is normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the gorgeous baby! Discuss the concerns with your vet when they come for shots. We can offer opinions but the vet will be there and "know" for your peace of mind


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

It's called "meconium" - the first stool a newborn passes (human infants too). It is made up of amniotic fluid and other things that are still in the GI tract when the foal is born and it is quite normal. 

My money will be on chestnut or sorrel as to color. Congrats


----------



## Chelley (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He is doing great and so much fun to watch-can't believe how in a day they can go from so wobbly to running around and bouncing. I think we have taken a million pictures an he is less than a week old! 

At what age will we know his color? He looks lighter underneath so I am wondering if he will go palimino like the stud. Will be interesting to see what he ends up being.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm putting my money on chestnut but I could be wrong because I've never seen a palomino foal. Chestnut foals have 'pink' looking rimming around their eyes at first and later it gets dark, that's what I'm basing my chestnut guess on. I don't know if palominos do the same though.


----------



## Chelley (Jan 10, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm putting my money on chestnut but I could be wrong because I've never seen a palomino foal. Chestnut foals have 'pink' looking rimming around their eyes at first and later it gets dark, that's what I'm basing my chestnut guess on. I don't know if palominos do the same though.


His eyes did look a little pink around the rims right at first but they are already looking much darker to me. Either coat color will be great-not that we could change it anyway. My daughter was praying for a buckskin as she read that is a very possible combination when breeding a bay and a palomino, but she is just thrilled to have him here cute and healthy! It will be neat to see the stages he goes through to get to the end result.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a cutie, and most definitely a chestnut/sorrel.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

omg his inquisitive little face is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------

